# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  خاطرة حزني عليه.....!!!

## حبي عترة محمد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*صادفني موقف في يوم من الأيام كان شديدٌ علي*
*كنت واقفة أمامه* 
*كانت غصتي تخنق أنفاسي*
*كان حزني عليه يؤلمني*
*وقفت أمامه بيني وبينه بضع خطوات*
*كان شرار بركانه يتطاير علي*
*خفت عليه من اعصاره الذي لفه حول نفسه*
*كنت أنظر له تلاقت نظراتي بنظراته*
*كان يشير بكلتا يداه*
*ابتعدت عنه وتركته خلفي و مشيت وأنا أنظر له درت برأسي لعله يهدأ*
*انزويت مكاني ولزمت الصمت* 
*كان يلقي على مسامعي كلماته فترتطم بجدار صبري لتنعكس رأفة بحاله*
*تعجبت منه كيف سلم نفسه لهواجس قرينه*
*شككت بأن سحراً تلبسه لأنه لم يكن بهذه الكيفية من قبل*
*تحيرت في أمري هل أظل صامته واستسلم لدموعي*
*واتركها تنهمر على صحن خدي*
*حتى دموعي تحيرت وتجمدت في مقلتي*
*كان قلبي يتمزق ألماً عليه أعتراني الخوف مما شاهدته من أمره*
*حدثتني نفسي اقتربي منه واعتذري له*
*تقدمت بخطواتي بقربه رفعت كلمات الإعتذار فلم تجدي نفعاً*
*أردت تلطيف الجو وقلت له ببتسامة بريئة* 
*(ابتسم للحياة تبتسمُ لك)*

----------

رنيم الحب (06-05-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*عندما يصادفنا موقف هكذآ نقف مذهولين .. مصدومين* 
*لاندري ما السبيل ..!!* 
*وكيف نتصرف حيـآله ..* 
*حتى دموعنـآ قد يصيبها الجفاف مما ترى* 
*وكل عبارآت اللغة قد تخوننا* 
*فلا يسعنا الا بضع من الكلمات التي تجود بها قريحتنا* 
*تحـآول جآهدة التخفيف عن ألم أحيط بمن يقتربون منا* 
*فعسى أن يهدأوا وتخف وطئـآت الألم الذي يحتوينا* 
*غـآآليتي ..* 
*كلماتك تلامس الأحــآسيس* 
*وتحمل معـآني صآآدقة* 
*فسلم قلبك النـآبض بكل إحسـآس* 
*ووفقك الله لك خير ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

عزيزتي رنيم الحب كلماتكِ لي هي الحافز عندي لأُواصل  وأوافيكم بك جديد عندي
لكِ كل الشكر على هذا المرور  وهذه الكلمات التي رفعت من معنوياتي
حفظكِ الباري

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*نعم نحن نصاب بالذهول ما أن نرى شخص ثائر أمامنا*
*وخصوصا اذا كانت عصبيته على شيء تافه .!*
*فتري شخص يتصدد عن الشخص العصبي لئلا يحدث مالا تحمد عقباه*
*وآخر يحدثه عله يهدأ من جامة الغضب التي حلت عليه .,,*
*وأخرى تفعل كما فعلت وتتصرف بعفوية عله يترك الجو المشحون الذي عيش نفسه فيه ,,*
*لكن ياترى ماموقفه حيال تلك الكلمة التي خرجت من فيك ..!!!*

*كلماتك رائعة عزيزتي وموقف لاتحسدي عليه*
*دمت ودام قلمك الراقي*
*موفقة ,,,*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أشكركِ أختي على هذا التعليق 
ومثل ما يقول المثل احر ما عنده ابرد ما عندي
أنا لم أقل جملتي له مباشره (ابتسم للحياه تبتسم لك )
لأننا كنا في مجال عمل فأنا قد قلتها للذين حضروا الحدث معي
فقد حسدوني على موقفي وصبري  بعدها انهالوا علي بأسألتهم
كيف صمدت وسط هذا الإعصار ومن أين لكِ هذا الصبر واسألة كثير  إحداهن تقول
هل ما زلتي تريدين مواصلة العمل معه قلت لها ومن يقطع رزقه بيده ولن يجد هو من تتحمله غيري
ولكني لا أملك له غير الدعاء 
وأقول في دعائي إن هذا مرض وربي يشافيه منه
اللهم عافيه منه بعافيتةٍ من عندك*

----------

